# Big O Tires...complaint/warning



## Cray Stephenson (Jan 3, 2003)

Gentlemen,

I purchased some "Big O' Tires" all terrain A/T 10 ply tires for my F 250 Diesel, I bought them 2 at a time as they are over $150 each.

For those that don't know, Big O' is a Tire company in Indiana, Kentucky and I believe Southern Illinois.

 #1, I should've gotten a more aggresive tread pattern. But the real concern is, the 2 "front" tires that were purchased at the same time must have come from the same lot. Over the last 2 months, these tires have "Blistered" on the outside wall. One of them even chose to explode as I was standing by it. They replaced that one under road hazard. I assume they will replace the latest one this morning. (edit note: it exploded as well this morning and was replaced)

Replacement is great, but if either of these had chosen to explode while I was traveling at a high rate of speed, I'd have had a mess...esp if I'd have had the dog trailer or my boys with me. I just think that there may be a problem with these tires and I no longer trust them. I will be looking at another brand 15 minutes after they replace this one.

If anyone thinks I shouldn't complain publically about this since they are replacing them, I take tires seriously, I put my trust in them and for $154 a piece I should have a lot of trust...and I don't. If I buy a piece of crap and you replace it with a piece of crap...why should I trust it?

Just my vent.
Cray


----------



## lablover (Dec 17, 2003)

Cray,

Michelin, LTX M&S.   

They are not cheap.  

A great tire, quiet, pulls very good except for the deep mud, very good in rain & snow.


----------



## Cray Stephenson (Jan 3, 2003)

Richard,

After they replaced the latest tire, I drove straight to a Tire Dealer that is a friend...should've gone there last year as well....and he showed me several tires and recommended a couple....I like what we decided on and had them mounted right then and there. Wider, taller and more aggressive than before...but I'd have to go look to tell you what brand they are.
Ride is smoother and straighter (less dancing) than before.



Cray


----------



## achiro (Jun 17, 2003)

I had those on my truck and hated them. You could get stuck on wet grass, I don't care what they tell you. I switched to Trxus by interco(makes superswampers) they are smooth running and by far the quietest mud tires I've ever had. $130 mounted and balanced. I couldn't be happier with them. I guess they will work on 3/4 tons?


----------



## Cray Stephenson (Jan 3, 2003)

Wildcat LT All Terrain 

STEEL-BELTED CONSTRUCTION
Steel cords help shield the tread area against penetration and impact breaks. The strength of steel and on optimized tread radius provide a big, flat treadprint for total road contract and stability.


----------



## Davin Marceau (Dec 28, 2003)

You might want to try the new Bridgestone Dueler A/T Revos. I had BF Goodrich on my truck and they SUCKED!! I put these babies on and they are way better. More aggresive tread pattern too. I put on 265/75/16's and they were about $140/tire. 

Davin


----------

